# Best deals on DirecTV PVR'S



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have started a thread in the DirecTV PVR forum for those looking into making the switch to DirecTV. Hopefully some of our forum members will recommend some good places to go for the best deals.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=17202


----------

